# Logan 200 dovetail angles



## expressline99 (Mar 25, 2017)

What angle are the dovetails on the logan 200? Are they 55 degree or 60? I have no way of measuring...need some gauges I guess. 

Paul


----------



## jocat54 (Mar 25, 2017)

I don't know any thing about Logans, but I would bet on 60*


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 25, 2017)

expressline99 said:


> What angle are the dovetails on the logan 200? Are they 55 degree or 60? I have no way of measuring...need some gauges I guess.
> 
> Paul


Why do you need to know the angle?


----------



## expressline99 (Mar 25, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> Why do you need to know the angle?



So I can make or get a proper standard for rubbing it. Maybe I'm not thinking about it the right way?


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 25, 2017)

The straightedge for marking the dovetails should have a smaller angle than the dovetail to horizontal angle.  The actual angles mean nothing, you just need to carefully match the plane of the dovetail to the plane of the straightedge so they rub together evenly, then read the results.  A straightedge with a 45-50 degree angle is useful for all larger angles.  Of course, the angles of the sliding side of the compound need to match each other, the gib side surfaces need to match the gib angles (or vice versa.)  Read Connelly some more...


----------

